# Printing on a printer hooked up to a win2k box

## dave

The network is a simple windows workgroup (no domain controller).  Is there an easy way to setup my box to do this?  Can it be done?

----------

## tvon

You need to setup a Samba client to have access to the printer.  Check linuxdocs.org for a decent Samba HOWTO (or just google for it).

HTH,

-T

----------

## zerogeny

i tried to do this.

i failed to achieve victory.  :Shocked: 

----------

## zerogeny

[url]mailto:themadmind@optushome.com.au[/url]

if you managed to get it going

----------

## isaachanson

First, make sure you have Samba and Cups installed.

Then, make a link to smbspool:

ln -s /usr/bin/smbspool /usr/lib/cups/backends/smb

Next, start the cups daemon:

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

Then, you can add the printer with the cups web interface (localhost:631)

Look under administration, add printer

My device URI looks like this:

smb://10.100.9.10/PShare

That's it - remember to make cups initialize at boot with rc-update

----------

## rizzo

How can I specify the username/password to connect to the NT domain that my printer server is on?  I saw some reference to specifying it on the URI, like this:

```
smb://domain/username:password@server/printer
```

or (without domain)

```
smb://username:password@server/printer
```

but neither worked for me.  I can run 

```
smbclient //server/printer -U username
```

.

Any thoughts?

----------

## rizzo

Meh I found out that my network admin set it up so I can have CUPS use the HP JetDirect, so no samba needed for me.

Cheers.

----------

## dnaquin

As per CUPS help file, just use

```
smb://username:password@domanorworkgroup/computer/share
```

As your device. Of course you can omit parts.

```
smb://computer/share
```

And so on.

----------

